# Nashville Tuning



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

Is there an easy way to play a song in Nashville tuning without re-stringing? 

I would like to do the rythm on comfortably numb which is in Nashville tuning, but some notes, particularly Bm, sound really off.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

You could try Capo 12....doesn't leave much room though.


----------



## Gilles (Jan 9, 2008)

I'll try it. That's my best option so far.


----------

